
Announcing AWS Snowmobile: exabyte-scale data transport - forrestbrazeal
https://twitter.com/AWSreInvent/status/804027499529138176
======
BrentOzar
Short video of it driving into re:Invent:

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BNcbFS0jD7J/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BNcbFS0jD7J/)

------
forrestbrazeal
And yep, it's literally a truck that they back up to your datacenter. They say
you can transfer an exabyte of data into the cloud in six months using ten of
these things.

------
jedberg
I'm just impressed they actually got the semi on the stage.

~~~
forrestbrazeal
I wonder if it was empty?

